# Kennel gives me grief over feeding RAW



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey Ya'll !!

Wanted to share with you what has happened to me over the holiday....Your input would be great.

For the first time, I dropped Tonga to the Kennel, a pet resort of sorts, even I wouldnt mind staying there







.

I was already nervous, I was not sure on how he would take being there, only one way to find out....

Anyway, the Kennel provides food....after telling the Staff he eats Raw, they said no problem, just bring it in....and I did....

The next day, I recieved a call from the owner, concerned about his diet, Tonga gets a quarter leg w/ a little tripe on da' side., 2'xs a day.

She said she was concerned about him choking, I told her she can watch him, though he doesn't care for that and will not eat. She states she has NEVER fed raw and was just concerned (understandable)

Well, she calls me again and tells me he does not care for being watched, (DUH!) and haven't ate all day....

I suggested she can observe from around the corner, which worked. I told her Tonga can handle whole pieces, though if it were a smaller dog, of course this would not be suggested.

Every word I told the staff was ment with a uuummm.....ok.....are you sure? Umph, gez I don't know about this...

I only wished I was told of this earlier







, I could have informed them much much earlier, though I did instruct them on how to feed him. I was told they have had clients who do have weird diets, I assumed they had experienced raw.

I had spent my entire vacay on baby stepping the kennel on feeding him....I should have brought him with me.

My question is this.....which is a around about way Should I begin watching him or continue to allow him to inhale his food which he has been doing since beginning on RAW ? He hasnt had any problems with his quarters, though my DH watches him eat, Tonga will turn his back on you when he only eats his quarters.

Let me find out I have a prissy dog ? 

OH. BTW, I did get another call from the Kennel, the fence repair dudes came to repair a fense, Tonga came out from his "condo", on his way to a "nature walk" once the men saw Tonga and the men ran, and so did Tonga, draggin along his walker (told them to put on him his prong collar) But he stopped half way to roll on his back for a belly rub....









He does do that sometimes.....nothing viscious about him.....for now at least.


----------



## Natasha (Apr 12, 2006)

This reminds me of just "how" well the subs don't follow the lesson plans lol

It's a bummer you had to be called so many times while away.

Because reasons like this there is only one kennel I will use if I really need to use one, and that's our "aunt's" kennel so they would have no problems with Tash.

As for him not eatting when someones watching him..I have the least bit idea on how to fix that. Tash was the other way around, you had to stand/sit by her and make sure she'd lay and eat other wise she'd get up and wander off without eatting.


----------



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: NatashaSWSThis reminds me of just "how" well the subs don't follow the lesson plans lol
> 
> It's a bummer you had to be called so many times while away.
> 
> ...



WoW !! I am glad I do not have that problem for making him eat...the last time I had that issue was several months back, thats when I switched to raw....now he only licks his chops when he sees me comming with the goods....smile

I was just thinking I maybe stuck with them....If I had spent THIS much time with the staff on this, perhaps they have learned something ! ha ha ! Will find out for certain tomorrow when I get my fur baby !


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

I do boarding for k9 officers and sport dogs only and will feed whatever they bring, I have seen some interesting diets, LOL... It is very rare to will find a kennel that will even feed raw, I suggest next time make it as easy on them as possible and splurge on a pre-made raw diet while he is at the kennel. This will make whole bones a non-issue and make it easy for them; just put it in the bowl, smoosh ( so he doesn't inhale it all in one gulp) and feed, LOL!! You will be able to enjoy your vacation and he will be able to eat in peace, everyone wins )


----------



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Annikas MomI do boarding for k9 officers and sport dogs only and will feed whatever they bring, I have seen some interesting diets, LOL... It is very rare to will find a kennel that will even feed raw, I suggest next time make it as easy on them as possible and splurge on a pre-made raw diet while he is at the kennel. This will make whole bones a non-issue and make it easy for them; just put it in the bowl, smoosh ( so he doesn't inhale it all in one gulp) and feed, LOL!! You will be able to enjoy your vacation and he will be able to eat in peace, everyone wins )


Uuum....thats a good idea Darlene ! I must think about that also....within a few weeks, he's headed back, but only for a few days this go round.....it would be eaiser for transport...Ihave to admit, it was a pain in the you know what..baggin' this stuff.....

Thanks !


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I was just going to suggest what Darlene did. The kennel where I board Dante will feed a raw diet, they just ask that it be packaged in meal size containers.

As far as not eating when someone is watching, don't have any words of wisdom


----------



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.I was just going to suggest what Darlene did. The kennel where I board Dante will feed a raw diet, they just ask that it be packaged in meal size containers.
> 
> As far as not eating when someone is watching, don't have any words of wisdom


I am getting a majority here.....great ! Thanks Barb !!


----------



## JulesMichy (Feb 15, 2008)

For the price of what it would cost to feed a GSD three day's worth of Nature's Variety or a similar premade, commercial raw diet, I would think it'd be cheaper just to buy a meat grinder and make a homemade diet yourself. Especially if you're going to be kenneling him again in the future.

Someone linked to a meat grinder for just $99, if I remember correctly, and said it handled even the larger bones like venison femurs. Anyone remember that?


----------

